# 2001 Polaris 400 Sportsman 4X4



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

2001 Polaris 400 Sportsman 4X4 
What would be a fair buying price for one that is all stock even the tires clean with low hours and miles , the guy just uses on his farm and I don't want to beat him out or myself


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I wouldn't pay more than $2k for it.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

That's what I was thinking , thanks


----------

